# Armored Cruiser USS New York



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished this USS New York ACR-2; the 1/350 scale resin kit from Iron Shipwrights. The USS New York ACR-2 was an armored cruiser of the Spanish-American war era. 
















This was only the 2nd resin ship I’ve built. The best part of the kit was the nicely molded hull. The photoetch fret included with the kit was also quite good. 
















Less good were the small resin pieces. All had lots of flash and many just about disintegrated, by the time I got them separated from the flash and runners. 








I built this as a commission from an older gentleman who would like to have a model of every ship to bear the name “Saratoga” for the US Navy. He served on board CV-60, and already had a model of that ship. Earlier this year, I built the Trumpy Saratoga CV-3 for him.








USS New York ACR-2 belongs on the list, because she was later renamed Saratoga and then Rochester. The other two earlier Saratogas were sailing ships. I’ll probably have to build from plans on those.

Hope you like her!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dang, they painted ships pretty back then!
Very nice work, sir.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, the old white-buff paint schemes are a nice break from gray.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

